# leunen



## 0ana

I'm not so sure what leunen means here: "Door te leren, lachen en leunen kunt u in 12 weken uw gewicht onder controle krijgen." 

I suspect it means "to lean" or "being supported". 

Is "By learning, laughing and leaning you could get your weight under control in 12 weeks" a good translation?


----------



## AllegroModerato

It´s anyone´s guess what "leunen" is supposed to mean in this context. Maybe it refers to support from friends and family?


----------



## 0ana

It makes more sense.
In this case, would this translation be acceptable: "By learning, laughing and getting support you could get your weight under control in 12 weeks". ?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Certainly acceptable, considering that the original slogan is rather awful.


----------



## Couch Tomato

I don't know what it means either, but it seems to me that they used "leunen" to extend the alliteration: *l*eren, *l*achen en *l*eunen. Unfortunately, in the absence of any context, it's pretty much impossible to decipher what "leunen" means here.


----------



## 0ana

Thank you, AllegroModerato and CouchTomato. The context is Herbalife and a distributor's website, where they say on a page:

"Wat uw doel ook is, met onze hulp komen uw persoonlijke doelen binnen handbereik. U ontvangt regelmatig tips en feedback. 	
 Dat kan online via "MyCalorieCoach" of bijvoorbeeld telefonisch.

 	 Herbalife Formula 1 voedingsshake is voor velen een goed begin van de dag, met de juiste verhouding van voedingsstoffen is het “de benzine” voor uw lichaam en daarom een goede start van uw dag

Is uw doel afslanken, kom dan eens een kijkje nemen bij de Weight Loss Challenge!! Door te leren, lachen en leunen kunt u in 12 weken uw gewicht onder controle krijgen.

DIRECT BESTELLEN? KLIK HIER"

This doesn't help much, I guess it could be something specific to their slang. 

What exactly do you find awful, AllegroModerato ? The wording, the idea? Not that I'd appreciate it too much myself, but I'm curious what exactly your thought was.


----------



## AllegroModerato

It just sounds awkward with this "leunen". It´s unclear what it means. An advertisement needs to be catchy, not confusing.


----------



## 0ana

Thanks again, AllegroModerato. I guess they strived too much to obtain that alliteration.


----------



## Sjonger

Agreed, but in the meanwhile it _did_ catch our attention, didn't it?


----------



## bibibiben

Yeah, the wrong kind of attention.


----------

